# Testing results of out of spec LD25x tweeters



## Mitchyz250f (Aug 7, 2015)

I just finished testing (WT3) 4 of the out of spec LD25Xs that were sold on Ebay a while back. The Fs (720-834) and Re (6.8-7.1) seem to be fairly close to the OEM specs but the Le is about 10x higher at .10. Hopefully someone can look at the data and help me understand what I should expect from the performance. All measurement were made with the OE horn in place.

Thanks
Mitch


----------

